# Do you own a gun



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you bear arms?


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I wish...


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Guns are illegal in my country, and besides there dangerous.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Its quite easy to get one here, but no, I have never owned a gun (most likely in fear of using it on myself).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I own a gun, I'm going to use it.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, but I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Never actually owned one, but I had one that I kept for a short while in my earlier days.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I own two:


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Own A Few: Rifles and A Revolver*

Hmmmm. I am the only one so far that owns a few in the poll at least.

Own a couple of rifles and a revolver.
I love rifles because you can do accurate long distance shooting, but I am lousy with handguns. Have 2 Marlin rifles: 30-06 and a .22 both with scopes, a Yugoslavian SKS 7.62mm M59/66 rifle, a funny cheap little BB / pellet rifle which is more of a toy, and an old Armenius .38 special revolver. That is it for right now.

I have owned guns since I was a kid.
My parents both grew up on farms so it was normal to give 12 year olds their first rifle; usually a .22 so if you include BB guns and pellet guns I have owned guns since I was 8.

For fun.
Target shooting.
*NEVER* hunt.
Love animals.

I used to plink squirrels and birds as a kid, but I would be utterly miserable if I hurt anything now. Target shooting is fun !
Like throwing a dart at a target or shooting a basketball into a hoop and hitting your mark.

Love soda pop and beer cans !
They bang and rattle and fly all over the place when you hit them!
Paper targets are boring...boring....boring. They just sit there. LOL.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two shotguns.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

jeanny said:


> I wish...


me too....................

unfortunately, there's a hundred hurdles to go through before you can buy a gun legally here in DC.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

BillDauterive said:


> Its quite easy to get one here, but no, I have never owned a gun (most likely in fear of using it on myself).


it'd be easy for most people to get a gun here on the street as well, but i'd prefer going the legal route.Besides..........i don't have connections so it would be hard to get one on the street.

i fear for my life when the zombie apocalypse starts.........


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

minimized said:


> If I own a gun, I'm going to use it.


Same, I would use it on myself.

It's probably for the best that guns are illegal here.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

If I did I would of been dead a long time ago.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. :no


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Only one. Between my legs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't shave my arms, no.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

My bear has no arms.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, and never want to.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes I bear arms !
I also* "leopard legs"* !
LOL.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No, I don't have a gun.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't own a gun.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Hell no!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't need to. I don't suffer from paranoia. I got over my fear of the boogeyman coming to get me as a child.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. I like birds.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have fired a BB/pellet rifle at various cans but I've never personally owned a gun, I have been out hunting once with a guy who owned a big rifle


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, 3 of them.

Springfield XD With laser beam.
Subcompact 9mm Rugar 
not going to mention the other

buying a .44 revolver, Mossberg Shotgun and AK-47 next


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes 4 of them.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

( I have 3 rifles and a revolver, and a cheap BB / pellet rifle ) -- I have an old *Yugoslavian SKS 7.62mm M59/66 rifle *with a *grenade launcher* and revolving attached bayonet. ( It is legal to own - lots of people own them ).
*
It weighs a TON ! * The scary thing about it is that since the stupid Russians took out a tiny spring in the firing mechanism to save money ( about 10 cents ), the rifle can go into a "slam fire" which means if you pull it once, it will keep firing until the magazine is empty which has hurt a lot of people and even killed them. That can happen if the firing mechanism is not kept immaculately clean. It was insane that they kept it that way all because of a tiny spring that should be on the bolt to push it back into position after it is fired.

The thing looks like something for a one man army ! The thing is so heavy that if you hold it for an hour you are exhausted. It was the predecessor to the infamous AK-47.

They were made decades ago and are barely considered a collectors item; sort of, and when you buy them, they come packaged in this goo called cosmoline which is like vaseline with 10-40 motor oil mixed in it and the whole thing is smothered in it to keep it from rusting and tarnishing in storage. You would not BELIEVE what a nightmare it is to CLEAN it when you buy one !

You have to take the entire rifle apart, piece by piece, and clean EVERY single part by hand with kerosene or something similar. CRAZY ! An entire large rifle immersed in oily GOO, inside and out ! LOL. People are crazy !

My sweetheart !


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Maybe one day though...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I own a samurai sword, which is cooler anyway.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

There's just no way. I live in Germany.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

"Happiness Is A Warm Gun Mama!"
"Take my guns over my cold dead body!"
" You want it? Come and TAKE it !" - ( my guns )
"Mass Murderers Agree: Gun Control Works!"


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I own a samurai sword, which is cooler anyway.


Yesssss !
Chop - hack - cut - impale - stab - slice and dice !
Hack 'em up !

Ma ha ha ha ha ha.:clap

( I own several large hunting knives - BIG ones )


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Penis.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

I own a big *** airsoft rifle if that counts ._.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

MyChi said:


> I own a big *** airsoft rifle if that counts ._.


Sure it counts !

I used to shoot birds and squirrels with pellet guns!

Had a few old pellet guns / BB guns; a single shot Crossman pistol .177, a pump action 5 mm Sheridan pellet rifle, a BB rifle, a six shot Crossman revolver .177, now have a Crossman rifle that shoots both .177 pellets and BBs. Funny little toy !


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I own a BFG9000, but I only use it when threatened by cyber-demons....


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

No, I'm British.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I do not, but my father owns several.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Don't need to. I don't suffer from paranoia. I got over my fear of the boogeyman coming to get me as a child.


I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia. I shoot at things that are quite real though non-threatening (e.g. paper & clays).

I keep my 9mm Glock & .38 revolver loaded just in case a real live "boogeyman" pays a visit though. I have a concealed carry permit, but don't carry because it's too uncomfortable relative to the low risk I face.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I own a short but thick and powerful gun plus two grenades that reside permanently between my legs.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Happiness is A Warm Gun*

"Bang...Bang...Shoot...Shoot."
"Happiness is a Warm Gun Mama".

I love the comforting warmth I get after I have fired 100 rounds with my Marlin 30-06 rifle ! Warm and Soothing.

Makes me feel all nice and fuzzy inside ! 
LOL.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No, I don't like guns.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I own a Nerf Super Soaker...does that count? Lol.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, I own a few guns. Got one for every situation. Been some time since I fired them off though, need to get on that, it's very cathartic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I own two. They're not for everyone. I feel like people who weren't properly taught how to safely store and use them from an early age don't really understand the responsibility they are dealing with. It seems like a lot of people nowadays think of them as toys.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep airguns/bb guns. A shotgun and a pistol, used to own a rifle too but had to sell it. Fun to shoot with. I'm very accurate but my reflexes are crap cause I haven't been shooting in a while.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I own two. They're not for everyone. I feel like people who weren't properly taught how to safely store and use them from an early age don't really understand the responsibility they are dealing with. It seems like a lot of people nowadays think of them as toys.


Point well taken.
I have owned guns since I was a kid and you need to be properly taught how to use them and take care of them for safety's sake.  They are lots of fun, but must be treated with respect. Proper cleaning and maintenance is mandatory for safety. I sound like an instructor but too many people bandy guns about just as you said like they were toys and they end up getting hurt or worse.

I have had people pick up my guns, and even look at them while pointing the barrel right at my face and they are not aware of what they are doing! At shooting ranges I have seen people do the most dangerous and foolish things that I knew as a child not to do.

OK. I will shut up !


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Yeah one 9mm.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Point well taken.
> I have owned guns since I was a kid and you need to be properly taught how to use them and take care of them for safety's sake. They are lots of fun, but must be treated with respect. Proper cleaning and maintenance is mandatory for safety. I sound like an instructor but too many people bandy guns about just as you said like they were toys and they end up getting hurt or worse.


You are absolutely right and one learns with experience if not before that. As a kid I had a nasty habit of leaving my gun loaded and one day my younger cousin was thinking he would pull a cool move so he grabbed it and shot me in the temple from point blank range. I am lucky it was merely a bb gun and that it didn't hit me in the eye. Of course it was very careless of him too but he was very young and I shouldn't have left it laying around charged so my responsibility. Needless to say I've been more careful after that.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Nope. Never even touched one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I own two. They're not for everyone. I feel like people who weren't properly taught how to safely store and use them from an early age don't really understand the responsibility they are dealing with. It seems like a lot of people nowadays think of them as toys.


 Well, they're definitely not toys but they're not really all that complicated either. Cars are far more complicated and dangerous.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

zoslow said:


> You are absolutely right and one learns with experience if not before that. As a kid I had a nasty habit of leaving my gun loaded and one day my younger cousin was thinking he would pull a cool move so he grabbed it and shot me in the temple from point blank range. I am lucky it was merely a bb gun and that it didn't hit me in the eye. Of course it was very careless of him too but he was very young and I shouldn't have left it laying around charged so my responsibility. Needless to say I've been more careful after that.


Wow !
You were lucky !
Bad bad news.

When I was a kid, some of the other kids in the neighborhood would have BB guns fights where they would run around and shoot each other in the legs and the rear end with blue jeans on and I thought they 
were *insane !* Even when I was 8 - 9 years old I knew it could put your eye out and I treated my BB guns carefully. I thought the kids that did that were crazy as loons.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia. I shoot at things that are quite real though non-threatening (e.g. paper & clays).
> 
> I'm gonna have to call you out on this "I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia."
> Based on quite a few comments you've made on this forum over the years, with regards to Obama and other people in favor of stricter but not complete gun control, "gun-grabbers" as you insist upon calling them, you are clearly paranoid.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

No, however I would like to own an AK-47 one day.


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

No


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I could


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

jingybopa said:


> I'm gonna have to call you out on this "I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia."
> Based on quite a few comments you've made on this forum over the years, with regards to Obama and other people in favor of stricter but not complete gun control, "gun-grabbers" as you insist upon calling them, you are clearly paranoid.


 Based on the fact that you're obviously terrified of millions of people who have never committed a single violent crime, I'd say you're clearly paranoid.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope, but I kind of wish I did.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, I prefer to own a more civilized weapon; a trebuchet. A bit heavy to carry around, but I figure I won't need a gym membership.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

No; but I wish I did.


----------



## Manako (Aug 21, 2014)

No, I hate weapons and I think that a easy access to arms only causes more violence.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jingybopa said:


> I'm gonna have to call you out on this "I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia."
> Based on quite a few comments you've made on this forum over the years, with regards to Obama and other people in favor of stricter but not complete gun control, "gun-grabbers" as you insist upon calling them, you are clearly paranoid.


If one wishes to be technically correct, Obama is a gun grabber wannabe rather than an actual gun grabber. Thus far, instead of grabbing guns, he's managed to be the nation's leading gun salesman as his rhetoric sends gun sales to new heights.

I'm sure you heard Obama recently praising the confiscation & destruction of guns by the millions by Aussies in the 1990s. Sound like something a gun grabber would say, is it?

Yes, I do fear greater gun control and I vote in a manner that will best prevent further erosion of our rights. Our boy hasn't had his way because the NRA has powerful friends in Congress and tens of millions of gun owners like me who vote.

For example, I have two guns with threaded barrels meaning that they could use suppressors (aka "silencers") though each silencer would require a $200 federal tax and would take 6 months of waiting as the feds do everything short of a rectal exam to make sure I'm qualified to own an NFA item. Oddly, I'd get a citation if my car was too loud, but they like for my guns to be as loud as possible. Curious, isn't it? And you dare to tell me that I'm not subjected to enough gun control already.:roll

We all recall Obama with his shotgun, so we know he'll allow you to keep an over-under such that you may shoot skeet or trap, which is surely what the founding fathers had in mind when they penned 2A.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep several, cant wait to go hunting pretty soon, I plan on buying a new rife pretty soon


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Two shotguns, two bb guns. Knives are pretty cool too.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

My grandfather in law is a conservation officer, he's had to put down a couple coyotes with mange this year. They were so bad they were hairless. :/ When they're not carrying diseases they're getting a hold of barn cats. When you live in the country you need guns sometimes.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No. The idea has crossed my mind a few times though.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

My family in total owns enough guns to arm the entire state of Nebraska.



> My grandfather in law is a conservation officer, he's had to put down a couple coyotes with mange this year. They were so bad they were hairless. :/ When they're not carrying diseases they're getting a hold of barn cats. When you live in the country you need guns sometimes.


Coyotes almost always lose at least some of their hair in the summer time. It's a natural process. If it's a hot summer they lose it all....


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Do waterpistols count?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Travis Bickle1971 (May 7, 2014)

I'd like to, if I was rich I'd have more firearms than Appalachia 

However, considering Australia is run by Marxists, owning guns in my current situation is impossible.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Yeah tons of them, I hunt on bullies in my free time.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never owned any guns. The only gun I've ever used was back in high school when I was in ROTC.


----------



## frostdog (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 9 milly mill. Bought it a couple of days after I caught a guy climbing through my window :|


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Guns are terrifiying.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Not allowed here


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I do not need a gun.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I want to eBay one


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If I had plenty of cash flow I would buy one for sure, but I have other spending priorities atm. 

I have a compound bow but I haven't used it in many years. I originally got it for bowfishing. Not sure if it is even safe to use after all these years and not sure if an archery place would examine it for a fee. Only would want it for bowfishing or target practice anyway and I don't have a boat for bowfishing.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

jingybopa said:


> I'm gonna have to call you out on this "I own 8 guns, despite a lack of paranoia."
> Based on quite a few comments you've made on this forum over the years, with regards to Obama and other people in favor of stricter but not complete gun control, "gun-grabbers" as you insist upon calling them, you are clearly paranoid.


Well...OK. Doctor.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Well...OK. Doctor.


 Don't need to be a doctor to recognize a pattern in the posts of the poster I was responding to that supports my theory of paranoia.

"Paranoia is a thought process believed to be heavily influenced by *anxiety or fear,* often to the point of_ irrationality and delusion._"

-Collins English Dictionary - Complete & Unabridged 10th Edition, 2009,


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i don't. But as a tiny woman and wild west fan, i sometimes wish i had some gorgeous revolver tbh. Just incase someone breaks in in the middle of the night or to just look at it lol. But i think u go to jail if u shoot an thief in my country so there's no point in havin a gun tbh. I'd rather get robbed than go to jail for life for shooting a douchebag in the foot.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. I really don't see the point.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No, but I'd go clay pigeon shooting for the hell of it.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a lot of them, 18 to be exact. Mixture of rifles, handguns, and shotguns. I grew up in South Central LA so it was a requisite to carry one in order to keep existing. Once I moved away I started buying them, all legally, because I just liked them.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I have a few.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, I don't want one and I don't need one.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Whatcha got boss?


AK 47,AK 74, 3 AR 15 with different setups, 300 blackout, 10-22, 2 revolvers in .357 mag, one in .44 mag, S&W M&P in 40 and .45, glocks in 9mm 10mm 40, ruger LC9, coachgun and mossberg 500


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A musket I use for drive by shootings :/


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's cool, I've sold off most of mine to pay for musical festivals lol. What kind of AK's you got? Yugo? Romanian? Polish? Bulgarian?


the 47 is yugo the 74 is bulgarian. what do you have/had?


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> AK's, AR's, you name it I've probably owned it.


nice, i just keep buying them and going out to the desert a couple of times a month to shoot.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

*sigh* no I do not


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, it's fun but it gets expensive real quick. Also your bulgarian 74, is it an Arsenal? I have the SLR-104 in plum, **** rocks.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not missing out on anything, guns are pretty lame


 So is your avatar. Make T-Rex into a cowboy.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Space cowboy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Wat!!!
> 
> My avatar is the best yo! Haters gonna hate
> 
> Actually you know what, photoshop/draw me a t-rex space cowboy and I'll use it as my avatar. *YOU* have to do it though :clap


 You set the bar so low you actually went underneath it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yes I own one


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If I had one, I likely wouldn't be alive for long, heh. But it is quite relatively legally easy to get it where I live compared to the rest of the U.S and even the world.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nope. I have never had the desire or need to own one. A bat under my bed is good enough.

I've always thought it'd be fun to shoot sniper rifles at a range, though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd say it's pretty high since ya know...it's above my head xD


 You're a piece of work. Anyways..ya no es Navidad. Space Cowboy Space Cowboy.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Yeah, it's fun but it gets expensive real quick. Also your bulgarian 74, is it an Arsenal? I have the SLR-104 in plum, **** rocks.
> 
> Yup it is


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my favorite gun I own so far. It's a bulgarian AK-74 in 5.45x39 caliber. I regret buying it though since the ammo is so proprietary and especially since the best ammo has been banned from import. I'm thinking about selling it and building an AR-15 instead.










The bullet it fires is nasty. It's designed to flip over on it's side and tumble when it hits.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Do air rifles/pistols count?


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Oh, how I wish I had bear arms. I wouldn't need to wear long sleeved shirts. Okay, in all seriousness, I used to own a single gun, but my parents forced me to give it up in fear that I would use it to harm myself and others. I never actually got to use it and I only had it for a year and a half. Bummer.


----------



## Ruthy17 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't understand men that like to own murderous weapons, it's like they're compensating for something and it's lame to me. I'm glad guns are banned here.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Donkeybutt, lol at your avatar
> 
> I'm surprised the mods haven't caught it xD


Lol. Why, is there something wrong with it? Is it the f-bomb? I'm just wondering, since I wouldn't want to get in trouble or anything like that.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope. I might be paranoid, but I'm not THAT paranoid!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, it's not allowed here with guns, but even if it was i don't think i would buy a gun.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

No, but I would like to invest in one.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Too annoying to get a gun here. It's probably for the best though as I may have used it on myself on a drunken evening...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

This guy from school said to his friend, "yo wanna go rob dat restaurant today? I gotta gun 4realz" and the other guy was like "orly?" And I was like :roll you guys are like 12... 

My avatar is exactly my reaction. Ty Lana Del Rey smh


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I try to keep the number of ways to accidentally kill myself to a minimum.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> No, but I would like to invest in one.


Have any specific idea on what type of gun you'd like to have? Something for hunting? A self-defense handgun, perhaps something for concealed carry. (Or open carry.)

People wonder why I'm fascinated by guns and it's simply how damn many there are so many you could spend a lifetime learning about guns and you'd still die not yet knowing it all.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Have any specific idea on what type of gun you'd like to have? Something for hunting? A self-defense handgun, perhaps something for concealed carry. (Or open carry.)
> 
> People wonder why I'm fascinated by guns and it's simply how damn many there are so many you could spend a lifetime learning about guns and you'd still die not yet knowing it all.


Nothing too fancy, I would like one at home for self protection(home invasion etc.)

I honestly know very little about guns, so maybe a 1911,Glock, or Baretta would meet my needs. What do you recommend?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> Nothing too fancy, I would like one at home for self protection(home invasion etc.)
> 
> I honestly know very little about guns, so maybe a 1911,Glock, or Baretta would meet my needs. What do you recommend?


I own two 1911s (one in .45 & one in 9mm), 9mm Glock, and a Beretta 92A1. They are all pictured in my photo album.

The 9mm 1911 is out. A single-stack 9mm magazine only holds 8 rounds so woefully inadequate firepower. It's a range toy only.

Folks on all sorts of gun forums seem to really love showing off their Beretta 92/96 series (the 96 is .40 caliber). It's a deeply loved gun by so many enthusiasts. The only negative I can come up with is the trigger. It's not terrible but it's what you expect on a combat pistol (long, heavy, and a long rest before it can be fired again.

Both the Beretta & Glock are exceptionally easy to strip & reassemble. No doubt a contract requirement of law enforcement & military agencies around the world. I definitely would not recommend a 1911 as your first gun. 1911s are a challenge to take apart & put back together (protect your eyes from flying bushings). You literally just flick a switch to take down a Beretta. Glock owners are infamous for shooting thing as you have to pull the trigger to decock it (check that chamber twice & then pull the trigger while it's pointed at something big & worthless).

The Beretta is traditional hammer-fired pistol and comes with a safety/decocker. The 1911 is a single action pistol (the safeties are a lever & not touching the trigger). Glocks have no safety at all. The Beretta fires it first shot double action unless you manually cock the hammer first -- a pull that must weigh 12 pounds (this makes for worse accuracy), though with a 1911 you need enough experience to flick off the safety. The Glock is the ultimate in simplicity -- no safety, no decocker, and no more than 35 parts per gun

I'm not a Glock fan. It just doesn't fit my hands that well and if I'm carrying a gun I'd like for it to have a safety. I assume you already know the 1911 was carried by US soldiers from 1911 to 1986 when they were dragged kicking & screaming into using a 9mm just like all our NATO buddies.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> I own two 1911s (one in .45 & one in 9mm), 9mm Glock, and a Beretta 92A1. They are all pictured in my photo album.
> 
> The 9mm 1911 is out. A single-stack 9mm magazine only holds 8 rounds so woefully inadequate firepower. It's a range toy only.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this was very informative! A'lot of information to soak up haha. I'll definitely be looking into this more. Yeah, I knew about the US soldiers carrying 1911's


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

HenDoggy said:


> Thank you, this was very informative! A'lot of information to soak up haha. I'll definitely be looking into this more. Yeah, I knew about the US soldiers carrying 1911's


US soldiers carried 1911s from 1911-1986, making them the longest serving US military firearm of all time at 75 years. And now just past the century mark there are countless companies still making the 1911 design from $400 to custom 1911s at $4,000+ to satisfy every budget.

The real negatives of a 1911 are stripping it & the low-capacity mag. Springfield & Glock .45 mags hold 13 rounds. 1911 mags are single stacked, providing for a much lower capacity of only 8 rounds of .45.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't own any personally, but my dad, brother, and grandpa love guns and own many. My grandpa has a whole room dedicated to his guns, lol. Pistols, shotguns, and rifles everywhere in there. His house is full of books and magazines all about guns. Some of my favorite memories are of me target practicing with them, especially the shotgun. Seeing a milk jug full of water exploding is awesome. 

I have quite a few guns in the house. My dad keeps most of them in the basement and a pistol in his bedroom. I used to be a good shot, but haven't practiced in quite a few years now. But it's definitely fun.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No I never want to have a gun in my house. There will always be a temptation to shoot myself if I did. It isn't good for me to have an easy and accessible way out for whenever I pleased. I get nervous when I'm even around guns now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Seegan said:


> I don't own any personally, but my dad, brother, and grandpa love guns and own many. My grandpa has a whole room dedicated to his guns, lol. Pistols, shotguns, and rifles everywhere in there. His house is full of books and magazines all about guns. Some of my favorite memories are of me target practicing with them, especially the shotgun. Seeing a milk jug full of water exploding is awesome.
> 
> I have quite a few guns in the house. My dad keeps most of them in the basement and a pistol in his bedroom. I used to be a good shot, but haven't practiced in quite a few years now. But it's definitely fun.


You've just explained what makes guns such a fascinating hobby. Guns are such a wide & expansive topic that your grandpa could learn something new about them every single day of his life and he'd still never live long enough to know it all.

And, as you've noticed, shooting is just plain fun!


----------



## francisarsenic (May 28, 2015)

I have enough guns that a Special Agent from the BATFE dropped by for a little chit-chat. Had lots of questions. When I got the answers wrong, he told me what the right answers were. Nice fellow. Well-informed too. Knew more about my gun purchases than I did.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No I don't own a gun. I don't know anything about guns. I don't even know the names of any guns at all. 

I might buy a gun in the future though so when the technological singularity hits, I will need some way to defend myself.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

No, but I plan on investing in one sometime in the next 5-10 years. Living only miles from a dangerous part of a notoriously violent city, I think it would be wise to own one for personal safety.


----------

